# Taking pup home?



## lauraabeth (May 21, 2016)

Hello! I pick up Bella on Thursday and I am so excited and nervous. I'm just wondering what I should expect when I pick her up. Will there be loads of things to remember and what should I take with me for the journey home? It's an hour and a half so not too long. Also what are the mum and other puppies usually like when you're talking their litter mate away? This is a recent picture of her. Thanks in advance


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

She is beautiful. I assume you will have someone with you. From what I gather a lot of people say the puppy is more secure emotionally on someone's lap and may then go to sleep. If you have a long journey you may need a toilet break so could take a puppy pad with you. Have some wipes and kitchen roll in case she is sick, and an old towel or blanket to cuddle her in. Make sure she has a collar on with an identity tag with your number and possible a short lead to restrain her if necessary.
I would take a list of everything you will need to pick up with her e.g. vaccination certificates, parents health check papers, a sample of food that she is on (and feeding guidelines) worming and de-fleaing advice, a blanket that smells of Mum and litter mates etc etc.
Re leaving the mother, she will be weaned anyway, and it will be the natural time to leave Mum, who may not be over interested in her any more once she is weaned. When I got my last puppy I put him to his mother's face to 'give her a kiss'. It made me feel so sad but I still remember that moment as one to treasure and the dogs didn't seem bothered in the slightest!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey congratulations already!  When leaving the place there is of cause sent to be a lot of emotion due to separation anxiety, you'll also get this emotional reaction from the pup so you need to treat him well and shower him with all the love in the world. A few things you could grab on the way there include a treat, some wipes, and a few toys maybe. I'll think of more


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

When we picked Rupert up he went straight in his crate and was asleep within 5 mins. He loves the car now and still travels in his crate.


----------



## lauraabeth (May 21, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your advice, very helpful.  she's home now and being an absolute star, mainly just sleeping and being cute lol.


----------



## John Schafer (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you for your helpful comments we are picking up our "Maiezy" on the 30th of this month. It is a 1 hr 45 min ride home from the breeder. I am hoping she does not need to stop, however, will certainly bring supplies with us just in case. I am not sure if we should bring a crate or not? I have seen most if not all just sit in the car holding their dogs. We are very excited and very nervous to get her home. I will keep checking back on here for help and common advice. Thank you very much!


----------

